# Been offered a 2 day week..



## mary15 (10 Sep 2013)

I have been offered a 2 day week and have been working in my job for 5.5yrs on a f/t basis.
I have told my boss a 2 day week is not sustainable and that I won't be accepting her offer.
She has suggested that as my 'role' is not being made redundant, I won't be entitled to any redundancy payment.
My argument is that I am the manager of a Dept - most of my job is being outsourced, and when this is completed, my 'role' will be that of a junior admin person.  My job title is 'Dept Manager' (managing the job, as opposed to managing staff).

Can she refuse to give me redundancy by keeping the title of my job the same?
And can she legitimately keep the title the same as it has been for the past 5 years, given that about 80% of that role will now be outsourced?
Thanks for any responses.


----------



## vandriver (10 Sep 2013)

Start reading here: http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...ay_off_short_time_working_and_redundancy.html


----------



## mary15 (10 Sep 2013)

I had read that thanks.

What I am trying to figure out is if they can avoid paying me redundancy by keeping my job title as it is (even though the actual job will be different) and I can't find a reference to that situation on the CI website. Thanks


----------



## vandriver (10 Sep 2013)

It's hard to avoid a redundancy situation if you are put on a 2 day week,which is why the 3 day week is so popular.I wonder if your company has taken any advice.


----------



## mary15 (10 Sep 2013)

They have taken advice - they have given nothing official to me yet - just an 'informal' meeting where I was told my job title is staying the same, so it is doubtful that redundancy will be an option for me.

They can call the job all they want - but it will not be the same job as before!!


----------



## vandriver (10 Sep 2013)

The point is that you can demand either redundancy or being put back to f/t once you lose more than half your hours/pay.


----------



## ang1170 (10 Sep 2013)

You might want to take a look at: 

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...undancy/dismissal/constructive_dismissal.html

If your employer reduces you to a 2 day week when you haven't agreed, it would almost certainly be seen as a breach of contract. 

You need to be very careful with this, however: constructive dismissal, where you leave and pursue a claim externally, would be very much a last resort, and only done after following all internal grievance procedures and taking professional advice.


----------

